# Canyon Bikes



## jtab1 (Mar 6, 2009)

According to the website I should be a 54 but I have heard that you sit a little high due to the high head tube. Well if anyone out there can answer about this that would be great. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I replied to your PM about sizing, but I thought I may as well address the headtube. It seems that the tall head tube may be an issue for smaller riders, but it becomes proportionately shorter as the size frame goes up. Here's a comparison between Cervelo, Canyon and Look:

Frame Size | Canyon HT | Cervelo S3 HT | Look 595
54 | 151,72.5° | 140, 73° | 148 (size 53), 73°
56 | 160, 73° | 160, 73°  | 156 (size 55), 73°
58 | 170, 73.5° | 180, 73° | 182 (size 57), 73°

So the headtube is actually shorter on my size (58, probably fits more like a 57 overall), but is taller than most in the smaller sizes. Keep in mind that if you have spacers on your bike, it's probably a non-issue.


----------

